# Angels laid eggs! 8-)



## Guest (Jun 22, 2005)

To my surprise, the lift tube in my hex tank is covered in eggs - happened either last night or today during the day. This is the first time this has happened to me - i'm excited  some of the eggs are clear, about 10% are solid white - anyone know why? How long until hatching happens? U nfortunately I leave for vacation in about 5 days (will be gone for 2 weeks)...


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

The eggs that are white are infertile. If you can, you should remove these so they don't make fertile ones fungus. Your vacation came at a bad time. You can basically kiss this batch goodbye, but the good news is, once angels spawn, they'll keep doing it every few weeks for you. 

Check out the following article for some info:

http://users.kent.net/~lisab/Angelfish.html


----------

